# Not happy



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay, making this brief. 

Go down to portland for a group buy. 
Lend someone a 20 gallon before I leave with extras (heater, filter, not sure what one) 
Everything is all good. I return, smiles, they get there fish. 

Do another deal with this guy. 
A little negotiation problem, but everything was okay?

Contact him a month ago, nothing. 
Contact him 2 weeks ago, nothing. 
Say if he dosn't get back to me I would post somthing like this on bca. 

Then, he replies in a long winded message, that because of previous deals he dosn't think i should get my tank back from him?

Does this seam fair? I mean, I'm only 16, my business brain is still growing  I don't want to banter back and forth for hours about a small 20 gallon tank that isn't worth all that much. It just isn't sitting well with me.


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

so wait, because of the past deals, he doesn't think u should get ur tank back? why's that though? what went sour?... Alex who is this guy? well i think it's kinda retarded for a guy to treat a 16 yr old like this... but i think there must be more to this story for him not giving back ur tank, even though u lent it to him.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Well there were a few points he brought up. 
1 - friend of his came to my place months and months ago, and one of the two fish he came to purchase had passed away. He was totally fine with it. 
2 - He sold me some fish. I resold a few, and a few passed away from an ich outburst. Not to mention I gave him more money than he was asking because I he was going to loose money. apparently this doesn't sit well with him...
3 - Slight money issue involving five bucks. Originally 20, but I borrowed from my family to cover the 15. Apparently the five I owe him was payed by the tank 

The long and the short of it from my prospective, Is exactly what you said, because of past deals, he is going to keep the tank from me.


----------



## Fish_Assassin (Feb 7, 2011)

If you have a verbal contract with him stating that you are only lending the tank to him than he cannot keep the tank from you. You are still the rightful owner of the tank and he cannot deprive you if that right.


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

I dont care if you 16 or 60 your property is your property.. you were kind enough to lend it to them when they needed it so they should be polite enough to return it when you ask for it.. I peeves me off when people think they can get away with ripping people of because they are your or only a teen >=S. Im also 16 (almost 17) and ive met a few people that made generous offers fish/ equipment over the internet/phone but as soon as they saw me in person and relized how young i was they suddenly lowerd their offer... I think first you should do is offer the $5 you ow in exchange for the tank and if they still arent willing to return it you should post their name here for all to see so other know what kinda person they are dealing with


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

let kick in the door and take it back lol im down ahahahah


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

GreenGanja said:


> let kick in the door and take it back lol im down ahahahah


Hahaha id join in on that!


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

This is one of those tough situations. I can't tell you how many thousands of dollars I am out due to people like that. The right thing to do is exchange the $5 for the 20 gal. I personally don't think you'll see the tank back. I would use this as a learning experience. Focus on the good experiences and don't deal with person anymore. My wife was part of the first group buy and has nothing but positive thing to say about the experience. I am willing to bet that most people did have a positive experience. You do have the option of using the itrader if he forces it. I'm guessing that he is using it and doesn't want to give it back.

Steve


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

how does that go... no good deed goes unpunished.

hope you get it worked out.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey AWW, I have a spare 20 gallon tank in the garage, I would be more than happy to give it to you if you are ever out my way. Just let me know. For future reference, (I have found this out the hard way as well) if you have had difficulty with someone once, mroe than likely you will again, and again and again and again.

Curtis


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Unfortunately .. there is much more to this story.

Alex, please do not try to leave out details.

First off, when Ben & I went to your house to pick up the flag tail + $20, you were not answering your phone. You need to understand that Pitt Meadows - North Vancouver is not a short drive. Not only did you not answer your phone and claim that it wasn't working, you didn't try calling or contacting us in any other way. You never once told us your phone was not working to inform us of this. Causing us to have to wait for you.

Then not only did you not inform us of you not having a cell phone, you "forgot" to mention as we are THERE that you do not have the money, for the deal which you previously agreed on. Ben had to then ask you for it, and you tried to put on a story of "I'm only 16, and etc etc" which.. unfortunatley, if you're only 16, you shouldn't be making deals you cannot keep. 

For this, wasted time, effort and being dicked around for no apparent reason, unfortuntely I do not want to drive all the way out to North Van to drop off a mesely 20gallon tank, that isn't even worth the amount of my gas money.

It's really unfortunate that you need to bring this into BCA, since this was really something that could have been left between yourself, and Ben. Now that the whole story has come out, please judge accordingly.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Ya!

What she said!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

oh ya,

anyone who wants to kick in my door is welcome!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

GreenGanja said:


> let kick in the door and take it back lol im down ahahahah


Yes... because violence is worth a 20g tank..... right.......


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh man, I am sorry you feel that way Lisa. 

I meant no harm when dealing with you guys, That is why keeping this tank really is a annoyance. I went out of my way to help you guys, and you felt the need to take advantage of that. 

And lecturing me about communication... Ben Went without contact for a month after I asked him when I would see that 20 gallon tank again. 

Thank you for the post Lisa, but in all seriousness, If i lend you guys a tank, I expect to see it back  

Oh, and given I don't drive, The offer for me to come and pick it up, doesn't help all that much? But I will see what I can do. 

If you want to continue this conversation, Feel free to PM me your phone number, and we can chat about a solution. I don't think BCA needs to hear our argument.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

cpool said:


> Hey AWW, I have a spare 20 gallon tank in the garage, I would be more than happy to give it to you if you are ever out my way. Just let me know. For future reference, (I have found this out the hard way as well) if you have had difficulty with someone once, mroe than likely you will again, and again and again and again.
> 
> Curtis


Thanks for the offer Curtis , but i am sure one way or another this will all work out.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

yet you have already posted it up for everyone to see?

I didn't hear the terms and conditions of having the tank was to drive it back up to you. Ben did not answer you, because he didn't want to start an argument over it. Hence, what has happened now.

Same to you my friend, you make a deal with us, we expect that to follow through. Now that you really didn't stick to your word, why is it such a surprise to you that we didn't stick to ours?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you don't think BCA needs to hear your argument then why put up this thread to begin with. I am closing this thread as both sides have had their say and they can continue the debate privately as it should have been in the first place.


----------

